# Bunk Bed Plans?



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Any one have some good plans that won't break the bank with Mat'l?


----------



## Hawki39 (Oct 8, 2007)

Matt,

I've got a set of plans that calls for 2" X pine for most of the beds. I've made 2 sets of bunk beds using these plans and I can vouch for the beds being sturdy and looking good. :thumbsup: 
E mail me if you want a [email protected]

Butch


----------

